# Should a buy British Dragon.eu anavar!? Quick help?



## DJ4471

Hi,

I'm about to purchase some Britsh dragon.eu anavar 10mg, I haven't yet taken the plunge as I'm trying to read as many reviews as possible to get a good read on the product.

I have heard mixed reviews but haven't seen many recent ones for this oral.

I believe my source is good just aren't certain about the var.

can anyone please share there experience for BD.eu anavar recently, I'm looking to buy them either tonight or tomorrow so a swift response would be greatly apprieciated.

I only want advice on the var please,

thanks


----------



## MrM

I'm pretty sure wedinos showed them to be bunk.


----------



## DJ4471

Thanks, I'm struggling find a decent brand on the sites listed in top ten on eroids as they all have mixed reviews.

I know a lot of ananvar is bunk so want to make sure I'm getting a good product


----------



## criscross85

Beware my friend its not everything tren whats gold and its not everything real reviews you read...  maybe we can help each other i will tell you with pm if i find something for you and i am searching good eq dont know where to source it got any advise?

greets


----------



## DJ4471

Ok cheers mate and that's what I thought that's why I'm really struggling to make a decision, and I'm afraid not no sorry :/


----------



## Clubber Lang

i wouldnt buy, better off with near any other lab, but even then you could be getting winny instead lol. Still id rather risk that then getting BD.eu


----------



## DJ4471

I've gone for zydex var, again heard mixed reviews but that seems to be the case with most now, anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## rawman

Be.eu doesn't exist no more what you see is fake


----------



## Mildo

The best var, by far, is Black Label Labs Anavar.

Have a look here to help make your mind up > http://anaboliclab.com/lab-results/steroid-name/oxandrolone/

Click on each one for the test results.

Your welcome


----------



## E46GTR

Friend has got Zydex Pharmaceuticals Anavar and absolutely loves it. You can see a difference in him too, he's about 5 weeks in.


----------



## JohhnyC

Mildo said:


> The best var, by far, is Black Label Labs Anavar.
> 
> Have a look here to help make your mind up > http://anaboliclab.com/lab-results/steroid-name/oxandrolone/
> 
> Click on each one for the test results.
> 
> Your welcome


I am becoming more and more convinced that anyone selling UGL VAR is never 100% var.

Real genuine Pharma grade VAR (unopened, boxed and verifiable codes) seem to much much more expensive than UGL var but this is not the case with a lot of other gear so why the marked difference in VAR prices

Just doesn't add for me.

More than happy to be proved wrong! Learning experience for me too!


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Who has tried Noble Var?


----------



## Jason Gray

JohhnyC said:


> I am becoming more and more convinced that anyone selling UGL VAR is never 100% var.
> 
> Real genuine Pharma grade VAR (unopened, boxed and verifiable codes) seem to much much more expensive than UGL var but this is not the case with a lot of other gear so why the marked difference in VAR prices
> 
> Just doesn't add for me.
> 
> More than happy to be proved wrong! Learning experience for me too!


I'm not saying all UGL labs are bunk, they definitely aren't. Alpha Pharma is a great lab, good manufacturing standards, 30% cheaper than most Pharma.

But for me the majority UGL vs Pharma issue is; if I'm swallowing a substance or injecting an oil with a compound in it, I don't want anything to be unknown. I want a sterile lab, certified manufacturing standards, quality control.

So many products from China not only look sh*t, there's example after example of why they cannot be trusted. So what if there's Oxandrolone in a tab? What else is in it?

For me personally, injecting/swallowing something from a country that killed it's own babies with fake baby powder, dozens of Panamanian's with toxic toothpaste, etc, that's been mixed in a UGL kitchen lab is not something I'd have any confidence in. Think of the Meditech vial with the hair inside?


----------



## nickb

criscross85 said:


> Beware my friend its not everything tren whats gold and its not everything real reviews you read...  maybe we can help each other i will tell you with pm if i find something for you and i am searching good eq dont know where to source it got any advise?
> 
> greets


Surely this isn't allowed, blatantly asking for a source?


----------



## criscross85

nickb said:


> Surely this isn't allowed, blatantly asking for a source?


shills everywhere man ... this forum should bann the ones that promote some ****ed up uk labels ... i think they are all from one big pot of soup ... naps andall the other bunk sellers take over the whole net man... never buy something from them bitches


----------



## SK50

Mildo said:


> The best var, by far, is Black Label Labs Anavar.
> 
> Have a look here to help make your mind up > http://anaboliclab.com/lab-results/steroid-name/oxandrolone/
> 
> Click on each one for the test results.
> 
> Your welcome


Interesting site... never seen this before

It shows Cambridge as 49.8mg var (50mg tab) - http://anaboliclab.com/lab-results/steroid-name/oxandrolone/cambridge-research-anavar-50-lab-test-results-2015-07-23/


----------



## nickb

criscross85 said:


> shills everywhere man ... this forum should bann the ones that promote some ****ed up uk labels ... i think they are all from one big pot of soup ... naps andall the other bunk sellers take over the whole net man... never buy something from them bitches


No they should ban the dodgy sounding character asking for sources, not even an attempt to hide it. I wouldn't buy on the net. The way I see it your much less likely to get bunk gear if you have a name a face and an address to take the stuff back to.


----------



## elliot1989

SK50 said:


> Interesting site... never seen this before
> 
> It shows Cambridge as 49.8mg var (50mg tab) - http://anaboliclab.com/lab-results/steroid-name/oxandrolone/cambridge-research-anavar-50-lab-test-results-2015-07-23/


it also shows camrbridge research test prop is 50mg instead of 100mg


----------



## elliot1989

rawman said:


> Be.eu doesn't exist no more what you see is fake


bd.eu is a copycat of the original British dragon that got closed in 2008. It just uses the name but it's not the same owners


----------



## SK50

elliot1989 said:


> it also shows camrbridge research test prop is 50mg instead of 100mg


That would make sense. I threw their oils away after both personal disappointment and the wedinos thing.


----------



## dannythinx

nickb said:


> Surely this isn't allowed, blatantly asking for a source?


Oooo you gonna grass lol


----------



## nickb

dannythinx said:


> Oooo you gonna grass lol


Maybe, more because "greets" does my tits in than me giving a s**t who does what on here. Pmsl


----------



## dannythinx

nickb said:


> Maybe, more because "greets" does my tits in than me giving a s**t who does what on here. Pmsl


haha just trolling pal


----------



## Jason Gray

SK50 said:


> That would make sense. I threw their oils away after both personal disappointment and the wedinos thing.


You didn't throw away anything good, decent decision mate. This is from Anabolic's who did their own testing:

Deca:
Decabol 250 (British Dragon, Underground)
Result:FAIL (testosterone)

Trenbolone (various esters):
Trenabol 75 (British Dragon, Underground)
Result: FAIL (boldenone, testosterone)

Primobolan:
Primobol 100 (British Dragon, Underground)
Result: FAIL (nandrolone, testosterone)

Testosterone Prop:
Testabol (British Dragon, Underground)
Result: FAIL (different testosterones)

Test Cyp:
Testabol 200 (British Dragon, Underground)
Result: FAIL (different testosterones)



AncientOldBloke said:


> Who has tried Noble Var?


From steroid pictures, think johhnyC if I rem correctly


----------

